# Eagle Festival On The Skagit



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

After years of wanting to do this, we are finally heading up to the Eagle Festival in Concrete, WA the first weekend in Feb. We are going to be staying at Howard Miller Steelhead Park. One of the highest concentrations of Bald Eagles is along this stretch of the Skagit this time of the year as they are feeding on the dead salmon. It is quite a sight. This will only be the second time out with the trailer so we are excited on two counts. If your in the area, come on up.

Kelly


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*PICTURES PLEASE!!!*

(What a great opportunity to catch that winning photo for the 1st Outback Photo Contest!!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Kelly!
And be sure to bring us some pictures!









Oh yeah... dress warm!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like a great adventure! Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I for one would like to request a lot of pictures please. I collect everything Bald Eagle and would really appreciate as many pictures as you can take. Thanks in advance.
Paul
a.k.a. NobleEagle


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We will do our best to take as many pictures as possible. Fortunately my DH is an avid photographer so is really looking forward to this photographic opportunity. I have heard that if you take the river float trips that are available, you have the opportunity to see up to about 100 eagles. I hope we are so lucky.

Kelly


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

This looks like fun. We are checking our calendar and may be joining you for a weekend of eagle watching.

We did a float trip a couple years ago, and I've taken a day trip to take eagle photos on other years. Its amazing to see those birds up close on the river. I'll let you know which days we are up there and hope to see you.

I think 1 OB and 1 SOB makes a rally, so this might count as the first PNW rally of the year.









And yes, we'll take some pictures to share with the rest of you.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That sounds like a lot of fun, this is something I will have to do someday. I have some friends in Sedro Woolley so will have to plan a trip to see them this time of the year. I really love seeing Bald Eagles and would love the photo opt too. We see Bald eagles at several of the local lakes here in the Sierra Nevades at out favorite lake they close one of the campgrounds during nesting because they nest next to the campground every year. Cool birds!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Trainriders-

We would love to have you join us. When we called for the reservation, the guy said we really didn't need it as they don't book up for that weekend, however, we always like to be on the safe side and that way we got to choose what site we wanted. We've never stayed there before (we always stay at Rasar or Rockport when we are in that area). Anyway, let us. I think you are right. That would constitute a rally. Woo Hoo!!!

Kelly


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Trainriders--notice that I changed our dates as I made a mistake. We are going Feb. 2-4 (Fri-Sun)

Kelly


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We got eagle days coming up in the next couple of weeks here in Keokuk, Iowa. I work right on the Mississippi River, so see eagles most every day out side my window during the winter. Last week looked out and there was about 15-20 eagles on this little sand bar along with three pelicans. The eagles were fighting back and forth and suddenly one of the pelicans took off after then, pecking at then and chased about 1/2 of them away!

Have fun watching the baldys. I always enjoy it.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, the trailer is in the driveway so we can get her ready for the festival this weekend. We are definitely looking forward to getting out. Looks like the weather may cooperate even if we get a little rain. I hear there is a amazing amount of eagles this year so we will make sure to take lots of photos.

Happy Camping!!

Kelly


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That sounds like a really great experience!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> After years of wanting to do this, we are finally heading up to the Eagle Festival in Concrete, WA the first weekend in Feb. We are going to be staying at Howard Miller Steelhead Park. One of the highest concentrations of Bald Eagles is along this stretch of the Skagit this time of the year as they are feeding on the dead salmon. It is quite a sight. This will only be the second time out with the trailer so we are excited on two counts. If your in the area, come on up.
> 
> Kelly


oh you are a mean and cruel person..just mean! just dangle the carrot in front of the horse will ya!







I'd give anything to go to that but I am sure HE won't go on short notice and the trailer is still winterized. What do you do about that?







I am soooooooooo jealous! plz send pix to the forum!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

You just de-winterize. I hear it is pretty easy. Just run water through til it runs clear and your good to go and then winterize when your done. I must admit we did not winterize and we paid for it with a couple of broken parts. We will winterize when we get back. Come on, it's not that short of notice and we would love the company. (I'm dangling that carrot!!!)

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> You just de-winterize. I hear it is pretty easy. Just run water through til it runs clear and your good to go and then winterize when your done. I must admit we did not winterize and we paid for it with a couple of broken parts. We will winterize when we get back. Come on, it's not that short of notice and we would love the company. (I'm dangling that carrot!!!)
> 
> Kelly


Rick would never agree to de-winterizing and then re-winterizing. I was going to suggest we head that way and get a room but then my daughter called and reminded me of the childrens and baby expo at the Trac. My grandaughter is 3 and is going to love it! 
Ok, so set your reminder to remind us all next year! Oh, how I'd love to be there. Will plan for next year but without trailer unless the crystal ball says no more freezing weather, yeah right! Have fun and I look forward to the pix. We have some Eagles here that occasionally fly above. I have seen them land in the neighbors trees twice. A couple months ago 2 were circling above the house and my husband called me out.They were making the eagle noise ( what is it? cawing???), wow, what a sound. I started thinking that my 2 lap dogs probably looked like rabbits to them from way up there, so quickly put them in the house.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

This is something that I have been wanting to do for many years, but with a tent trailer, it just wasn't the best of ideas. (although we know of someone with a tent trailer that camps in the winter all the time). Anyway, that is the reason we got the new TT, so we could head out in the winter. This winter has just been worse than others and this is the first trip out. My kids think we are absolutely nuts, but who cares. I just hope it's worth it. If so, we will definitely plan it for next year also.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> This is something that I have been wanting to do for many years, but with a tent trailer, it just wasn't the best of ideas. (although we know of someone with a tent trailer that camps in the winter all the time). Anyway, that is the reason we got the new TT, so we could head out in the winter. This winter has just been worse than others and this is the first trip out. My kids think we are absolutely nuts, but who cares. I just hope it's worth it. If so, we will definitely plan it for next year also.
> 
> Kelly


well, TRY to have fun! I will be thinking about you guys this weekend!


----------

